# snow/water line



## skidbump (Dec 10, 2007)

How about some real info on what your local weather/ski area weather is ?

I will start
Hyde park ny freezing rain/rain
Belleayre reports wet granular


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 10, 2007)

cape cod, ma: rain/freezing rain


----------



## dmc (Dec 10, 2007)

Hunter Mountain base(1600 ft)

Frozen crap - more ice then water... just above freezing...  
Roads are covered with ice...  
Peaks are in the clouds...


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2007)

Lexington, Mass to Nashua NH - Freezing rain - the roads and driveway were literally ice, about 1/8" early AM.  My road: started at 15mph, slammed on the brakes to check conditions: ABS took over and never let up for a good 60-foot glide down the road!

Main roads were treated, secondary untreated roads were impossible (a-la 15 mph tops)


----------



## Mark_151 (Dec 10, 2007)

Leominster, MA to Boxboro, 3:30 AM  -- freezing rain, roads were an ice rink, although Rt.2 wasn't too bad. Still freezing rain at 10AM.


----------



## KingM (Dec 10, 2007)

We picked up about an inch last night (SB is reporting 2-4). Not a 32+ as far as the eye can see.


----------



## AMAC2233 (Dec 10, 2007)

billski said:


> Lexington, Mass to Nashua NH - Freezing rain - the roads and driveway were literally ice, about 1/8" early AM.  My road: started at 15mph, slammed on the brakes to check conditions: ABS took over and never let up for a good 60-foot glide down the road!
> 
> Main roads were treated, secondary untreated roads were impossible (a-la 15 mph tops)



About 20 minutes south of Lexington it was still freezing rain. I slipped when I stepped out the door this morning, that one hurt, and I got a wicked bruise. From inside it looked like the ground was just wet. Talk about black ice! Still out there for the most part since it was only in the mid 30s today.


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2007)

AMAC2233 said:


> About 20 minutes south of Lexington it was still freezing rain. I slipped when I stepped out the door this morning, that one hurt, and I got a wicked bruise. From inside it looked like the ground was just wet. Talk about black ice! Still out there for the most part since it was only in the mid 30s today.



got home tonight, all the sand I put on the ice had submurged into deeper ice.  Be careful ye skiers and boarders.  Last thing you need is an at-home accident to interfere with your mountain plans.  I swear, sometimes it's more dangerous to stay home!


----------



## AMAC2233 (Dec 10, 2007)

Just another reason to move north to ski country. No freezing rain/sleet up there...at least not as much. Boy, I would if I could.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 10, 2007)

4" of freshies this morning at Burke.  Not warm at all...looks good for snow all week.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 10, 2007)

K picked up about an inch....Made those natural trails a bit better on Monday.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 10, 2007)

Snowed this morning in Plymouth but the ground and car had signs of mixed precip when I left work. I suspect mountains at elevation north of Plymouth probably got mostly if not all snow.


----------

